# To those making "character interview" threads...



## Ireth (May 4, 2013)

How do you decide from where in the story to bring your character out? I'm sure some of the answers to questions people ask will change depending on the character's place in their story arc. Do you go from the beginning, middle or end, or just wherever you're currently at in the writing process? I ask because it's a really cool idea, and I think I want to try it myself. ^^


----------



## ndmellen (May 4, 2013)

Not that I'm super experienced, but for me, my mc's grew in number. When I got hit with my story, I had three mc's in mind. As I wrote through the outline, I introduced a couple more that were meant to be no more than brief supporting characters. As I continued to write their scenes, however, I decided that I really liked them and didn't want to let them go just yet. Not to sound cheesy, but it's like Stephen King said in "On Writing": writing a story is like unearthing a fossil.


----------



## ndmellen (May 4, 2013)

I seriously need to learn the ranking system here...I've got a little "3: journeyman", while others have "144: Dark Lord of Osirion" with a really cool crest...I want a really cool crest.


----------



## advait98 (May 4, 2013)

Am I welcome too? I didn't make a character interview thread, but I might have a relevant opinion.

Well, to me, it seems you have a particular image of the character fixed in your mind, which will always speak for said character. Or maybe that's just me.

In any case, from what I have seen, it's either from where you are currently or the end. It's when you have the personality of the character most deeply etched into your mind, and it's the most real it can ever get. It's also when it will be most relevant to the story, in my opinion. But that's me. My opinion, and you know the rest.

EDIT: And ndmellen, I'll direct you to this thread for all the information you need: Ranking System


----------



## SeverinR (May 6, 2013)

I would say the time when you learn most about a character, the beginning.
The story will bring out information you will know later on.


----------

